# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  "Гость" ICQ System неопасен

## ALEX(XX)

По информации, полученной от Ияра Голдфингера, номер 12111 в скором времени будет использоваться для борьбы со спамом. При получении спама пользователем, необходимо скопировать текст рекламного сообщения, а так же номер, с которого пришел спам, и отправить такую жалобу боту ICQ Systems (12111). При достижении критической отметки отрицательных отзывов статус "черного" номера будет меняться на UNREGISTERED . В данный момент происходит отладка нового сервиса. Ияр призывает соблюдать спокойствие, не открывать присланных файлов, якобы борющихся с этой проблемой. Компания AOL и лично Ияр Голдфингер приносит извинения пользователям ICQ за причиненные неудобства. Кроме того, хотелось бы обратить внимание пользователей ICQ, что в форуме forums.icq.com от имени команды разработчиков ICQ сообщалось о возможном появлении в контакт-листах пользователя ICQ System ещё в феврале нынешнего года
Источник
Форум ICQ

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

А ажиотаж, вызванный появлением этого UIN на выходных - типа это троян, интересно откуда пошел?

----------


## Гриша

От многочисленных пользователей у которых якобы после появления этого Uin был украден пароль от ICQ и конечно же от СМИ,по телевизору это тоже показывали :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Все-таки очень интересно, для каких целей установлен данный бот.

пришло мне сегодня утром -




> 26.06.2008 6:59 ICQ System: Загрузи ICQ6 и получи бесплатные SMS и голосовые звонки .          * Всегда загружайте ICQ c http://download.icq.com/upgrade или с сайта партнера ICQ . Список партнеров на http://www.icq.com/info/partners.html


(пользуюсь мирандой)

----------


## anton_dr

Да, мне вчера приходило подобное. Судя по всему, именно для рекламы оно и было сделано. ТАк как всё больше используется альтернативных клиентов, а кушать хочется  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

да и антиспам обычно отсеивает контакты ВНЕ контакт-листа, контакт уже находящийся в списке он должен пропустить.
Ещё меня озадачивает тот факт что на обоих мирандах по ДВЕ аськи, но ОНО присутствует только на одной из них (причем на той аське, которая есть на обоих мирандах), как будто имеется информация что у данного пользователя такой контакт уже присутствует.

----------


## XP user

> Все-таки очень интересно, для каких целей установлен данный бот.
> пришло мне сегодня утром -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				26.06.2008 6:59 ICQ System: Загрузи ICQ6 и получи бесплатные SMS и голосовые звонки . * Всегда загружайте ICQ c http://download.icq.com/upgrade или с сайта партнера ICQ . Список партнеров на http://www.icq.com/info/partners.html
> 
> ...


Это, конечно же, делается через IE. Но рекламы посмотреть необязательно:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=24822
 :Smiley: 
P.S.: Я даже не понимаю, что им приходится прибегнуть к таким примитивным трюкам. Можно просто устройство поставить в сети провайдера (крупные рекламщики договорились с крупными провайдерами и уже начали делать это по всему миру), которое будет исследовать буквально каждый ваш шаг (КАЖДЫЙ БИТ трафика клиента фильтруется), чтобы реклама 'ещё лучше' была. На 'приватность' это никак не влияет говорят. [Посмотрим, когда политический строй страны меняется - не забудьте, что многие пользуются телефонами для просмотра Интернета и что создать профиль человека по имени МОЖНО]. 
Некоторые названия компаний, которые сейчас уже этим занимаются: Adzilla со своим устройством ZillaCaster, NebuAd, Phorm (ранее известна как 121Media - помните coolwebsearch?), Front Porch, и другие. Они зарабатывают, провайдер получает проценты, а нас не спрашивают. Я, может быть, сотрудничил бы ещё, если поделились бы в виде 5-10% скидки на трафик. А так - я буду ещё более усердно блокировать рекламу.
P.S.: Тогда, кстати, Сomodo 2 был прав, когда он алерт дал на QIP при заходе этого 'Гостя' - действительно что-то изменилось через OLE/DCOM.

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Paul, если честно, я не очень поняла причем тут ie  :Huh:

----------


## XP user

> Paul, если честно, я не очень поняла причем тут ie


Через IE традиционно показывается Реклама ICQ на вашем компьютере, даже если вы IE не пользуетесь.
P.S.: Я заново установил QIP всё-таки, чтобы экспериментировать с этим гостем. Я поставил его в список невидящих и он сразу же позеленел (значит он был неактивен и вдруг активен стал). Потом я его переименовал у себя в *Adbot*. Он обиделся и ушёл - опять неактивен. Не исключаю, что он становится активен когда вы что-нибудь изменяете в списке контактов...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

понятно) 

хотелось бы в идеале чтобы реклама ICQ не показвалась, даже если я оф. клиентом ICQ не пользуюсь)

забавно. *hide from list* в миранде с ним не работает, ещё отображается что у меня его нет в server list. Попробовала поставить игнор. посмотрим...

----------


## XP user

> понятно) 
> 
> хотелось бы в идеале чтобы реклама ICQ не показвалась, даже если я оф. клиентом ICQ не пользуюсь)


Это они знают в AOL, что все пользователи альтернативных клиентов это хотят. Поэтому и приняли такую меру.  :Smiley: 

P.S.:
Во... Кто-то посмотрел мой статус и ботик позеленел...  :Cheesy: 

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

есть ещё один ICQ System uin 10000 (раньше оно называлось test123)
валяется у меня в контактах много лет уже

----------


## ISO

Шутники - http://12111.ru/  :Smiley:

----------


## Yulia-Felix

Интересно, это просто прикол или они и правда что-то затеяли? =))

----------

